

Shut it down - keytweetlouie
http://www.switched.com/2010/06/18/new-bill-grants-fed-power-to-shut-down-the-web/

======
zephjc
Is there anything Lieberman comes up with that _isn't_ a bad idea?

~~~
hga
Well, coming from the hard Right I'd say no, he does have some good ideas, but
this is most certainly not one of them!

This is beyond the pale; as the Instapundit (a University of Tennessee law
professor) put it, " _If they shut down the Internet, I’m getting out my gun.
And I think everyone should take it as a signal to do the same — because one
way or the other, it means the country’s under attack._ "
(<http://pajamasmedia.com/instapundit/101391/>)

------
exit
can someone paint a scenario in which this off switch would be used?

~~~
hga
[ Current party in control of the Executive ] is on its way to losing an
election.

Other than that, I'm hard pressed. It's like shutting down the phone exchanges
(something else that's typically done for political reasons).

